# Casting trouble



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

I gave it my best effort on Saturday and I was humbled big time. Casting was so much more difficult than I had thought.
I practiced some at the house but never had a leader or fly, just practiced casting the fly line. I did pretty good casting reasonable distance making me think I had a shot at a tailing fish. Saturday came rolling around I tied on a leader and a fly, wow! I think the wind gave me some grief as well but in general I was casting terrible.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Back to "Sexy Loops" and practice, practice, it will come. :yes:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Ahhhh mightie grasshopper, practice practice practice


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Always works better in the back yard. It's kinda like the "buck fever" syndrome.


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Watch sexy loops and do keep your cast in a 30-40 ft radius. With time you will extend your range. Good luck. One other think join the local flyfishing club


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

10 and 2, that's rule I break most often, always have to remind myself. That and to let the back cast have a second to get back there. I still can't false cast worth a crap.


----------



## raptor45 (May 7, 2015)

Here is a teaching video featuring Billy Pate. If you don't know who he is, you know how to find out.

Pay particular attention to his first principal: It's difficult to make a good forward cast without a great backcast. 

http://on.aol.com/video/fly-fishing-lessons-with-billy-pate----5-basic-principles-261513551


----------



## shadowwalker (Sep 9, 2010)

Im in the Fort Walton beach area and been teaching people fly rodding skills for over forty years. I'd be glad to help you if you wish. Just drop me a message if you have any questions.


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

BTW, I would suggest you not cast your fly line without a leader. Doing so can cause damage to the end of the flyline.




hsiF deR said:


> I gave it my best effort on Saturday and I was humbled big time. Casting was so much more difficult than I had thought.
> I practiced some at the house but never had a leader or fly, just practiced casting the fly line. I did pretty good casting reasonable distance making me think I had a shot at a tailing fish. Saturday came rolling around I tied on a leader and a fly, wow! I think the wind gave me some grief as well but in general I was casting terrible.


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

It is best to always have a leader on the fly line and best if you have a fly on the leader with the hook cut off. Even a piece of yarn is better than nothing.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

In addition to having a leader and a "fly" ties on for practice, take a video of yourself casting.

Compare the video of yourself to any of the 100's of people fly casting online. You'll quickly see what you're doing wrong. 

Orvis.com has an entire library of casting videos that are very well done.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

shadowwalker said:


> Im in the Fort Walton beach area and been teaching people fly rodding skills for over forty years. I'd be glad to help you if you wish. Just drop me a message if you have any questions.


Take the man up on his offer. Capt Paul knows his stuff.


----------

